# African Bullfrog (Pyxicephalus adspersus) Breeders



## Matt2015 (Oct 29, 2015)

Can anyone point me in the right direction to a breeder/retailer that sells African Bullfrogs, ideally I'm looking for a juvenile male.

I'm in no rush I don't mind waiting in fact I'd be looking for one towards the end of January so I can do a little more research and setup the perfect home.

Happy to see pictures of your bullfrogs and listen to any useful advice.

I currently have a Horned Frog so I have a bit of experience with frogs.

Thanks :2thumb:


----------



## Bradley (Aug 26, 2009)

Good luck with your search! I do t know of any breeders currently breeding them in the UK. Many come from mainland Europe and babies available there are usually African imports. They usually come in later on in the year during summer.


----------



## Matt2015 (Oct 29, 2015)

I have contacted a few companies and each time I have been told they're seasonal but I wasn't sure what this meant I guess you have just answered that, I just guessed they were churned out by breeders all year round but turns out they're somewhat rare. 

African imports? Does that mean the babies are WC? Or just CB in warmer climates?


----------



## Caleb (Oct 21, 2009)

Matt2015 said:


> African imports? Does that mean the babies are WC? Or just CB in warmer climates?


This commercial breeder in South Africa claims to breed African bullfrogs- from the few pictures on their site, it looks like they breed them outdoors:









Presumably this means they'd breed seasonally, just like in the wild, so would only be available at certain times of year. 

I've heard of American breeders using hormone injections to breed them- I guess this would be less dependent on time of year.


----------



## Matt2015 (Oct 29, 2015)

Still struggling to find anything anywhere, its almost like they have disappear off the planet I have been in contact with reptile importers in Europe and from what they've been saying is that most are bought up by Asian or US dealers which is disappointing as this will just drive up the prices of them in the UK - good for people that already own them. Bad for anyone wanting one.


----------



## jasonm96 (Aug 30, 2015)

Matt, if you're fine with a dwarf African bull frog exotic pets have them in just now for £34.95


----------



## Matt2015 (Oct 29, 2015)

jasonm96 said:


> Matt, if you're fine with a dwarf African bull frog exotic pets have them in just now for £34.95


Thanks but I already have a dwarf bullfrog  I only paid £12 for him and he's awesome but I want the bigger brother as well, I did speak to a guy that said he had a breeding pair of Pyxichepalus adsperus he wanted silly money for them but couldn't prove they were a breeding pair so I guessed he just said that to boost the price up.


----------



## jasonm96 (Aug 30, 2015)

Not bad going! Adult Giants will fetch quite a large price though cos the amount of food it takes to get them to an adult size. Would a breeding pair really be that important? most hobbyists won't have the faccisilities to really breed these amphibians. The offspring they produce is insane


----------



## Matt2015 (Oct 29, 2015)

jasonm96 said:


> Not bad going! Adult Giants will fetch quite a large price though cos the amount of food it takes to get them to an adult size. Would a breeding pair really be that important? most hobbyists won't have the faccisilities to really breed these amphibians. The offspring they produce is insane


The general hint I was getting from the guy was they were worth more than your standard adult because they were a breeding pair, I'm not interested in breeding because I've heard it is difficult to do and like you said I don't have the time,space or money to feed a couple hundred bullfrogs, although with the lack of African bullfrogs on the market it could be fairly lucrative - I have spoken with 3 other people that are looking for them just on Facebook selling pages so there defiantly is a market out there if you have the experience,time,money and space. 

I may have found an adult for sale in Bournemouth so fingers crossed.


----------



## jasonm96 (Aug 30, 2015)

It's crap how they aren't so readily available here because like you said there is definitely a market. I think over in America it's probably easier for them because the warmer weather and more pet shops so guaranteed homes for the possible hundreds or thousands of froglets. I hope you can get one, I tried myself a while back but had a carry on with the pet shop kept saying that they'd call me back and the didn't, bunch of buttheads.


----------



## Matt2015 (Oct 29, 2015)

jasonm96 said:


> It's crap how they aren't so readily available here because like you said there is definitely a market. I think over in America it's probably easier for them because the warmer weather and more pet shops so guaranteed homes for the possible hundreds or thousands of froglets. I hope you can get one, I tried myself a while back but had a carry on with the pet shop kept saying that they'd call me back and the didn't, bunch of buttheads.


I'll keep looking I won't give up, I was reading another thread and upto a few years ago they were readily available and cheap then stock disappeared almost over night, I'm wondering if their availablity and cheap price put most breeders off the UK thus killing the market - hopefully now the price is on the rise in the EU/UK we will see more being imported, plan on going to donny in June to see if there is any if I haven't found one by then.


----------



## jasonm96 (Aug 30, 2015)

I've never seen them available cheap, I've only seen £50 for babies but this is normal and I think you can actually keep them cheaper in the US. I'll probably cry if I see them available again though because I don't have enough space left anymore for the big tank the need, haha!


----------



## Berber King (Dec 29, 2007)

They come in as cb babies from the usa.They will be available on wholesale lists again later in the year


----------



## Basin79 (Apr 1, 2014)

jasonm96 said:


> I've never seen them available cheap, I've only seen £50 for babies but this is normal and I think you can actually keep them cheaper in the US. I'll probably cry if I see them available again though because I don't have enough space left anymore for the big tank the need, haha!


I kept my big male in a 2ft square exo. Give him a washing up bowl water dish and substrate up to the door. Had him in a 36x18x18 first but he never moved from 2 spots. Either buried or more 99% of the time in his water.


----------



## Matt2015 (Oct 29, 2015)

Berber King said:


> They come in as cb babies from the usa.They will be available on wholesale lists again later in the year


Do you know roughly the time of year? I've been looking since early September 2015 for one but I've yet to see any babies for sale anywhere only over priced adults or 'breeding' pairs ideally I would love a baby so I can see him grow.

I even contacted the company posted above (African Reptile & Venon) that CF them but the reply I got was 'I have sold to the UK/EU market before but I haven't for a long time now, sorry I cannot sell you just one but if you can find a wholesaler willing to buy 500 I'll be happy to export them to the UK/EU' I guess wholesalers don't want/ or have the room for 500 bullfrog either that or they don't think there is a market for them.


----------



## Matt2015 (Oct 29, 2015)

So the bullfrog I was chasing up way a dead end, it was from a shop in Bournemouth and was listed for £175 for a 7" bullfrog tried to strike a deal but was only offered a discounted courier fee (which was nice but still took the total price to £205) and was told they couldn't sell it any cheaper because someone will eventually buy it for £175 which might be true but to anyone that's done their research knows the only reason why the price is high at the moment because of supply and demand and a quick search on a few of the more well known livestock sellers shows the price to be any from £39.99 to £69.99 but out of stock.


----------



## jasonm96 (Aug 30, 2015)

Keep in mind that babies will be a lot cheaper than adults. They prices are actually okay for older frogs, take into consideration the cost of food it takes to raise them. I would pay those prices because you won't get them any cheaper unless they're babies and again you're going to have to spend a bit to feed them at that age


----------



## Matt2015 (Oct 29, 2015)

jasonm96 said:


> Keep in mind that babies will be a lot cheaper than adults. They prices are actually okay for older frogs, take into consideration the cost of food it takes to raise them. I would pay those prices because you won't get them any cheaper unless they're babies and again you're going to have to spend a bit to feed them at that age


I think I'm probably a bit tight or maybe fussy, I had a figure of £150 in my head for an adult and I think if I hold out I will get one for that but it's more like being in the right place at the right time, I almost bought one off a guy on here a few months ago and he was asking £60 but I was too slow and missed out by a few hours, worst case I wait and wait then babies start coming up and I get a baby cheap.


----------



## Matt2015 (Oct 29, 2015)

Basin79 said:


> I kept my big male in a 2ft square exo. Give him a washing up bowl water dish and substrate up to the door. Had him in a 36x18x18 first but he never moved from 2 spots. Either buried or more 99% of the time in his water.


I've seen some of your posts on captive bred forums, he looks like nice and healthy male unfortunately too many look over feed and obese because of their love of foooood.


----------



## jasonm96 (Aug 30, 2015)

I'd be willing to pay up to 200 for a sub-adult to adult if I had the space. I think if you can find a healthy grown on frog then the work has been done and these frogs have the potentional to live very long life's so a year or two won't make any dent on the time to enjoy the frog


----------



## Basin79 (Apr 1, 2014)

Matt2015 said:


> I've seen some of your posts on captive bred forums, he looks like nice and healthy male unfortunately too many look over feed and obese because of their love of foooood.


I think it's more to do with their owners feeding a mainly vertebrate (rats etc) diet instead of an invert one. Mainly invert with the occasional vertebrate works well and keeps them in great health.


----------



## Matt2015 (Oct 29, 2015)

Basin79 said:


> I think it's more to do with their owners feeding a mainly vertebrate (rats etc) diet instead of an invert one. Mainly invert with the occasional vertebrate works well and keeps them in great health.


That's what I plan on doing - Adult Dubia and Locust everyday then the odd mouse/rat maybe once a week.


----------



## Matt2015 (Oct 29, 2015)

Looks like my patience has paid off bought a juvenile P. Adspersus today for £25, So happy right.


----------



## TIMOTHY AND MATILDA (Oct 31, 2008)

I have seen the beauty in The Reptilarium in Bournemouth. Well worth it.I bought my Big Mac from there he is brilliant


----------



## Matt2015 (Oct 29, 2015)

TIMOTHY AND MATILDA said:


> I have seen the beauty in The Reptilarium in Bournemouth. Well worth it.I bought my Big Mac from there he is brilliant


I did enquirer about that one but unfortunately £175 was just too much for me, I'm happy as now I have a juvenile I can watch him (unsure on the sex just yet) grow into a magnificent big lump


----------



## Matt2015 (Oct 29, 2015)

I'm thinking female.


----------



## TIMOTHY AND MATILDA (Oct 31, 2008)

Is it a dwarf?


----------



## Basin79 (Apr 1, 2014)

TIMOTHY AND MATILDA said:


> Is it a dwarf?


Yes, that's a dwarf. That's not a pixie.


----------



## Matt2015 (Oct 29, 2015)

TIMOTHY AND MATILDA said:


> Is it a dwarf?


I believe it to be a P. Adspersus, I have a Juvenile P. Edulis as well and he is much more uniform green colour, I've been told P. Adspersus are much more spotty while young, I don't physically have him/her yet pick it up at the weekend I'll double check with the shop before handing over any money as I don't really want another P. edulis.


----------



## TIMOTHY AND MATILDA (Oct 31, 2008)

It's is an Edulis and I think the shop believe it to be a Pixie so of course they will tell you it is.I am sorry


----------



## TIMOTHY AND MATILDA (Oct 31, 2008)

You can tell by the eyes


----------



## Matt2015 (Oct 29, 2015)

I contacted the shop to day and they confirmed it is a dwarf  unfortunately the guy that runs the shop is in Holland for a show and one of his staff had mistakenly listed it as P. Adspersus, I am still going to get it though because I'll feel bad for the frog if I cancelling it lol so my search continues  I'll be sure to post pictures here before parting with any cash as personally I can't tell the difference.

I have one lead I'm currently following up so fingers crossed.


----------



## TIMOTHY AND MATILDA (Oct 31, 2008)

There are two on preloved called Mr and Mrs Froggy


----------



## Matt2015 (Oct 29, 2015)

TIMOTHY AND MATILDA said:


> There are two on preloved called Mr and Mrs Froggy


That's the lead I'm following up on sent them a message about a hour ago just depends whether that would be willing to courier them as I'm currently unable to drive


----------



## TIMOTHY AND MATILDA (Oct 31, 2008)

I got mine here in Bournemouth.He is a whopper.He is called Big Mac


----------



## Matt2015 (Oct 29, 2015)

TIMOTHY AND MATILDA said:


> I got mine here in Bournemouth.He is a whopper.He is called Big Mac


I think I've seen him on Reptilarium Facebook page, he looks awesome.


----------



## TIMOTHY AND MATILDA (Oct 31, 2008)

Matt2015 said:


> I think I've seen him on Reptilarium Facebook page, he looks awesome.


I have seen him in the flesh he is fab.Have you made an offer?


----------



## Matt2015 (Oct 29, 2015)

TIMOTHY AND MATILDA said:


> I have seen him in the flesh he is fab.Have you made an offer?


I would take the preloved ones for asking price, price seems fair. Usually the person never replies, there was 2 for sale in Swindon (only 20 mins from me) but the guy wouldn't answer any emails or phone calls.


----------



## Matt2015 (Oct 29, 2015)

Here is my little P. edulis (not my new but my old one), pretty sure he would be a snack for Big Mac lol.


----------



## Matt2015 (Oct 29, 2015)

TIMOTHY AND MATILDA said:


> There are two on preloved called Mr and Mrs Froggy


Advert is gone and no message back, told you I wouldn't get a reply


----------

